# Marconi Marine Badge wanted or Morse Key



## MadScot (Jul 9, 2008)

I need a Marconi Marine Badge that was fitted to the Marconi Marine Morse key 365FZ..

Or a completed 365FZ key if anyone has one.

Thanks


----------



## Exham (Sep 10, 2020)

MadScot said:


> I need a Marconi Marine Badge that was fitted to the Marconi Marine Morse key 365FZ..
> 
> Or a completed 365FZ key if anyone has one.
> 
> Thanks


I have complete 365FZ if you are interrested. Was going to put ot on NZ "Trademe.co.nz" site for sale soon.
Robin


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll be watching TradeMe like a hawk for a while then.....

Cheers - Martin ZL2MC


----------



## Exham (Sep 10, 2020)

Auction *2788682045*


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, I see it, thanks. Every ship that I was on had the immortal 365B key - is this a successor or was it just for shore stations?


----------



## Exham (Sep 10, 2020)

majoco said:


> Yes, I see it, thanks. Every ship that I was on had the immortal 365B key - is this a successor or was it just for shore stations?


The FZ was the next to last batch made around 67 I believe. Certainly used on ships.
There is some information here
www.morsekey.net › marconi-keys




Robin ZL1RNF


----------

